# Best everyday use knife, preferably Santoku



## monzkale (May 21, 2020)

Hi,

I am looking for recommendations to buy one fantastic knife that does 95% of kitchen jobs. Currently, I own a complete block of J. A. Henckels that I purchased at a local store 15 years ago. Of the entire block, I use the Santoku for 95% of cooking jobs and the pairing knife for the rest 5%. I cook three meals a day, six days a week. Most posts on this forum recommend buying a 10-inch chef's knife. I prefer the Santoku over the chef's knife because it's shorter and gives me a better grip and control over it. However, I am open to learning to use a chef's knife as long as it doesn't feel too long and heavy. I must mention I am not a chef, but I have been home cooking for the last 15 years and am ready to get a seriously good knife.
Here are my criteria:
*Must-haves*:

Use the same knife to cut all kinds of vegetables, fruits, and boneless meats and fish. - (Chop, dice, slice thin)
Durable: should stand up to everyday kitchen use without getting dull and needing frequent sharpening.
Super sharp but not delicate. (I see a lot of posts where super sharp knives have chipped off on the edges)
Long-lasting (20+ years)
Doesn't rust
Easy return if it's not a good fit (I will be ordering them online - yes I understand how they feel on hand is important but given the COVID situation, I would prefer not visiting a store)
In spite of the grooves on my Santoku, food sticks to it while cutting. It could totally be my cutting style. But I would like a knife that doesn't give me that problem.

*Good to have:*

Dishwasher friendly
Under $100/knife

*Other Preferences/Info:*

I see quite a few recommendations for Gyuto. It looks like an interesting knife. What brand would you recommend given the above criteria?
Given my comfort level with the length of my Santoku, I would prefer a knife under 8 inches.
I plan to sharpen the knives myself. Although I own this knife sharpener, I am willing to learn to work on a stone.
I would prefer to buy from a reliable online store. Here are some of the highly rated ones on Costco. Would you recommend any of them? I am open to other suggestions as long as they can be returned if they don't work as desired.

Cangshan S Series
Kai Wasabi
Cangshan A Series
Sasaki Takumi
Cangshan N1

Thank you in advance!


----------

